# Dressmaker?



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

One for the girls.... 

I want to have a dress made for a friend's wedding in September and need recommendations for a good tailor / dressmaker. I have tried Montexa but they are too busy; I know there are loads of others in Satwa but would be really grateful for any pointers as to who is the best, or details of others who work from home etc. Can anyone help? 

Thanks

KP


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

look around in Bur Dubai you will find loads of them .. unfortunatly i can help you with names..=)


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> One for the girls....
> 
> I want to have a dress made for a friend's wedding in September and need recommendations for a good tailor / dressmaker. I have tried Montexa but they are too busy; I know there are loads of others in Satwa but would be really grateful for any pointers as to who is the best, or details of others who work from home etc. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


Seems you should get hold of Yoga girl befor ethe mods remove her thread!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Run Run Run!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have heard very good comments from Dreamgirls at Satwa. I haven't used them personally but a couple of friends have and they are very happy with their service.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

too late for Yoga Girl  but will call into Dream Girls tomorrow - thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Seems you should get hold of Yoga girl befor ethe mods remove her thread!


Stop trying to be contentious. It's tiresome.

Had you read the forum rules you would know that posters are not permitted to advertise on the main boards.

-


----------

